# 125 Gallon decor help



## bolly (Oct 14, 2013)

I have a set up 125 gallon tank 72 x 18 x23 with blank sand (not fertilizer). I have put some décor in but it's fake plants and unmatching rocks.

Id like to redo everything. I was wondering what my options with live plants would be. The lighting is decent I think. I can get the special bulbs if needed or get the occasional fertilizer stuff. Wont get Co2 system or anything like that.

I think it would look real cool with some drift wood mixed in with some plants and those plants that look like grass/moss. Im new to this so let me know what you guys think.

If you have some suggestions or pictures I can go off of that would be great, Thanks!

Here it is right now


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Java Fern, Anubias, and Crypts are all pretty good low light plants. The first 2 can be grown attached to driftwood.

You can find plants for pretty good prices on eBay and aquabid.com.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What kind of fish is it stocked with? Makes a difference on the rock scape.


----------



## bolly (Oct 14, 2013)

It will most likely be American cichlids


----------



## matt121966 (Mar 6, 2012)

Add some significant rocky structure and get rid of the plants. Amazed your stand can support that weight.


----------



## iridextr (Feb 8, 2013)

Most Malawi fish in my experience eat plants quite readily. I would avoid that combination. My tanganyikan fish however don't eat plants at all, it really just depends on what fish you're putting in the tank. 
As for rocks, get a LOT, you'll need at LEAST 75 pounds of rock in that tank. Go to your local rock wholesaler and have a ball, you should be able to get some really cool stuff for 25 cents a pound. I prefer what my rock dealer calls "trap rock", it's just any rock from flood basalts or traps. Mine is black-blue with lots of veins from other minerals running through it. Anything from green to red veins, it's awesome stuff and easy to clean. Blocky enough to stack and make structures with too, or just put slate on top of it to make caves.
And that stand is quite scary to be honest, maybe reinforce it with 2x4 on the corners, make sure it's a really snug fit.


----------



## enshacra (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi Bolly 
I will not hold back.. *** seen much worst but ur scape at the current moment is hideous.
Let me explain, its all for u here.
Ur aquarium is all mix n match pieces. U need to find one rock style u prefer, with black sand is best those gray or lighter rocks, round since its south america and make somewhat of piles, doesnt have to be many rocks just make it look natural. South america speak drift wood. Go for it, put a nice elegant piece that reflects the lake/stream habitat. Look it up online what it looks like naturally. And then get rid of fake plants. better no plant than fake plants, tere are south american stream parts without plants, some leafs some moss... or if u want put some real plants. But the substrate uve used isnt good to nourish plants, looks like tahiti moon sand? Maybe switch to normal sand? cheapest version is play sand, looks very natural but wash it very well. 5$ the 50kg... lol Alright paint a back ground, stick a background, 3d bakground, but do something with the back. 
All the best my friend.
Izabella


----------

